# gpg-agent error:  can't connect to `~/.gnupg/log-socket'`

## Cryssli

Hi!

When I start gpg-agent with:

eval "$(gpg-agent --daemon)"

as told in the gentoo gpg guide

I get the following error:

can't connect to `/home/user/.gnupg/log-socket': No such file or directory

What's wrong with it?

Thanks in advance,

Chris

----------

## massimo

What does your ~/.gnupg/gpg-agent.conf look like?

----------

## Cryssli

I "solved" my problem. I switched-off the log function in kmail -> security -> gpg-agent ...

Thank you anyway.

----------

## MickKi

I am getting a similar error:

```
$ eval "$(gpg-agent --daemon)"

can't connect to `/home/michael/.gnupg/log-socket': Connection refused
```

  The file is there alright:

```
srwxr-xr-x 1 michael users 0 Jun 10 22:07 .gnupg/log-socket
```

My config file contains:

```
keyserver  hkp://subkeys.pgp.net

keyserver-options auto-key-retrieve include-disabled

use-agent

default-key  XXXXXX

###+++--- GPGConf ---+++###

utf8-strings

utf8-strings

quiet

utf8-strings

utf8-strings

utf8-strings

verbose

###+++--- GPGConf ---+++### Mon Apr 17 22:48:55 2006 GMT

# GPGConf edited this configuration file.

# It will disable options before this marked block, but it will

# never change anything below these lines.
```

I think this problem is relatively recent (i.e. a couple of weeks old) and I only discovered it because gpg-agent is no longer automatically launching when X is being brought up.

Any ideas?

----------

